# problema masterizzazione durante utilizzo cpu

## lordalbert

ciao. Ho notato che se masterizzo mentre la cpu sta lavorando il disco viene masterizzato male, che sia un dvd o una iso linux (la iso linux non parte, e il film, saltava delle parti, tornava indietro, andava avanti, e andava tutto a scatti...).

Mi sembra una cosa strana, capita solo a me?

Se può esservi utile, uso k3b

----------

## Peach

ci possono essere più fattori che infulenzano questo comportamento

alcuni problemi relativi: 

. configurazione hardware nel kernel

. setup hdparm incorretto

. cdrom sullo stesso canale fisico del disco

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> . cdrom sullo stesso canale fisico del disco

 

se non ricordo male il masterizzatore e l'hd sono collegati dallo stesso cavo... può influire? Posso provare a mettere un cavo diverso...

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> può influire?

 

molto

prova.  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Masterizzatore ed HD possono stare sullo stesso canale ATA solo se la sorgente dei dati per la masterizzazione è su un altro HD. Mi pare già troppo che abbia funzionato fino ad ora. Nota che anche per fare la copia da lettore a masterizzatore devono essere su canali distinti.

----------

## lordalbert

ho controllato meglio... era l'altro computer che ha hd e masterizzatore collegati con lo stesso canale... In questo sono separati... 2 hd collegati insieme... e i 2 masterizzatori collegati tra di loro.... quindi è ok, non dovrebbe essere questo il problema... boh...

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ho controllato meglio... era l'altro computer che ha hd e masterizzatore collegati con lo stesso canale... In questo sono separati... 2 hd collegati insieme... e i 2 masterizzatori collegati tra di loro.... quindi è ok, non dovrebbe essere questo il problema... boh...

 

tornando al mio primo post.

potresti provare ad eliminare un possibile problema di k3b provando ad esempio a masterizzare una iso con cdrecord:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb padsize=63s -multi -dao -overburn -eject -pad -v driveropts=burnfree cd.iso
```

dove /dev/hdb è il masterizzatore e cd.iso la iso.

ovviamente da root.

----------

## lordalbert

non masterizza in quel modo...

```
# cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd padsize=63s -multi -dao -overburn -eject -pad -v driveropts=burnfree cd.iso

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.6

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'PHILIPS '

Identification : 'DVDR1640P       '

Revision       : 'P2.0'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x000A (CD-RW)

Profile: 0x002B (DVD+R/DL)

Profile: 0x001B (DVD+R)

Profile: 0x001A (DVD+RW)

Profile: 0x0014 (DVD-RW sequential recording)

Profile: 0x0011 (DVD-R sequential recording)

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM)

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW) (current)

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R)

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1073152 = 1048 KB

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

Track 01: data   159 MB         padsize:  126 KB

Total size:      183 MB (18:10.12) = 81759 sectors

Lout start:      183 MB (18:12/09) = 81759 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

  Reference speed: 2

  Is not unrestricted

  Is erasable

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11625 (97:27/00)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

  1T speed low:  0 (reserved val  0) 1T speed high:  4

  2T speed low:  0 (reserved val  5) 2T speed high:  0 (reserved val 10)

  power mult factor: 4 6

  recommended erase/write power: 3

  A1 values: 02 4C B0

  A2 values: 5A C8 06

Disk type:    Phase change

Manuf. index: 0

Manufacturer: Illegal Manufacturer code

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 278090

Speed set to 706 KB/s

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed   4.0 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write i   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

wodim: CUE sheet not accepted. Retrying with minimum pregapsize = 1.

Errno: 0 (Success), send_cue_sheet scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 26 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x26 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in parameter list) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

resid: 32

cmd finished after 0.007s timeout 200s

wodim: CUE sheet still not accepted. Please try to write in RAW (-raw96r) mode.

wodim: Cannot send CUE sheet.

wodim: Could not write Lead-in.

Writing  time:    6.871s

wodim: fifo had 192 puts and 0 gets.

wodim: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

```

EDIT: ho provato con gnomebaker, e ha masterizzato correttamente...

----------

## lordalbert

credo il problema sia di k3b... non so se può essere utile, io cmq lo posto:

```

app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4  USE="alsa css dvdr encode ffmpeg hal mp3 vcd -arts -debug -dvdread -emovix -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vorbis -xinerama"

```

----------

